# I saw bigfoot walking in the woods!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

*I saw bigfoot walking in the woods! A Washington Deert hunt!*

Howling wind came down through the canyon, funneling through the steep rocky walls, compressing and picking up speed and lots of dust along the way. You could hear the gusts coming long before feeling them hit the shelter we were trying to sleep in. I lay there wishing I had brought the wall tent, but had not wanted to take the time to set it up for only two night's worth of protection. Dust covered everything that was exposed. With the wind though, came a jump in the temperature, so at least it was not cold. The easy-up bent to the gusts each time they slammed into it. It would have flown away long ago had it not been for all the coolers holding down the tarps connected to it. I spent a night getting up and fixing tarps where the wind would try and pull them from the easy-up's skeleton. And when sleep would find me, my Neanderthal open mouthed snoring method, only served to get my teeth coated in dust!

At last, as the wind folded back a corner of one tarp, and I could see the first rays of morning light creeping over the cliffs across the river. I got up and turned on the lantern that was swinging wildly from its tether. It brought groans from those clinging to what shelter the easy-up afforded us. I knew this was a disaster in the making!

I guess I must back up to better explain the history of this event. The Sunday before this, my daughter and I were preparing to head to the local gun club to sight in her new rifle. She had a nice camo stocked 7mm-08 but had fallen in love with a "Muddy Girl" stocked rifle in the same caliber. So she came up with a solution. She would trade her camo rifle to me for the new Muddy Girl. Made sense to me! I got a new rifle and so did she! It did not however meet with the same reaction from her mom as she happily showed off the new gun. 

Anyway, as we were headed out the door, her mom, my wife, followed us out the door, ready for a morning of shooting. Not totally unusual, but not a common occurrence either, but still a last minute thing. We had brought along three rifles, the Muddy Girl, a .270 my grandfather had bought me, and a 7mm Rem Mag. My wife shot all three and really enjoyed hitting the gong out at 200 yards. With the rifles sighted in and a depleted ammo supply, we headed home, having had a great morning. 

My wife talked about how she enjoyed the shooting but did not like the sore shoulder. My daughter and I talked about our upcoming hunt. It was a joyful conversation. We were deciding what to eat when we got home when I asked the "question". "Since you had such a great time shooting, maybe you should come hunting with us? We are only going for two days, and the weather is going to be good!"

You know it is something you have to do! As a husband, you have to always try and include your wife in activities you "know" she has no desire to do! If you did not she would think you did not want her there. But you ask the question, knowing the same answer will be given that has been given during your 15 or so years of marriage. I don't think the idea of hunting or camping has ever crossed her mind in a positive way. "It's dirty there, and cold." "You are always complaining about that old motor on that ratty boat breaking down!" The chances of her coming were very slim.

"You know, I think I will!" Monday is a holiday and I have it off!" I was excited and scared at the same time! What had I just done? The Queen of the house was now going and would be reigning over deer camp, a disaster in the making. My son was shocked when I called and told him the news. At least I think he was. He just kept repeating her name and saying "really?"

The light from the lantern faded as I turned it off. My son and his wife and my daughter and my wife, headed off to the boat for the morning hunt. I stood there looking at the procession, knowing this may be the only time I would ever see one like it. Seeing Bigfoot walking through the woods would not have been a more unusual sight! 





































We had hardly raised the throttle, when we spotted a group of deer walking along the railroad tracks. My daughter had two doe tags and so it was her shot! The whoop of "Good shot" from her mom, told the story. A follow up finished the deed. My daughter's new rifle had spoken! And so had her mom!























































We were approached immediately by the local sheriff, and there was some discussion about trespassing and such. The matter was quickly settled with the use of a GPS and hunting software that showed the public/private boundaries. They were nice guys doing a job and it was great to see them out there!










I have done a lot of hunting over the years. Each trip finds its place in my memory to be brought forth at a later time in a story. Some trips get better billing and are repeated more often. I am sure this is one of those. It was so different having a boat and motor that would carry us without worry up and down the river. For nearly 20 years we had nursed an old boat and motor through these canyon walls. More often than not, we would be left paddling or trying to start that old motor. Not anymore! That Evinrude really had the power to push the heavy load at whatever tempo we wanted.










My proud son in front of his new boat. He had just picked it up. Big mama ( Just Keep Fishing), my boat, can be seen to the side. I am ProStaff for Evinrude!

We did not shoot a lot of deer, in fact only one. We all had fun for sure and laughed around the campfire. The dust storm that came through camp at the end of the day, interrupted a fine dinner and added its own spice to the trip. The sheriffs doing their job were friendly with the tough job they have. My son's new boat added a sense of security that has not been present for many years with the old "scow" of a boat we had used for so long. The daughters, almost got a "girl" deer,(one where no men were present to help) and were proud of that. 
As for me, I can only hope that Ptichka, little bird in Russian, may not be such an unusual sight along the river at deer camp in the future, because to tell the truth, it was not so bad having her in camp. Only time will tell, as showers of water wash away the dust layers and only memories of a good time with family are left. Perhaps again, Bigfoot will be seen walking in the woods!










The wife was always cold in the boat. There"s not a lot of fat on her and she needs lots of coverings to stay warm. Our daughter trying to keep mom warm.










Always on watch with her pink bino's, scanning the cliffs!



















In this area we cruise along looking for deer in the cliffs. In some spots we can shoot anything within a few hundred yards (Dept of Energy land) of the river. In other areas we only have maybe 100 yards of land that is hunt able. The new mapping software has really helped identify the hunt able land. 










After a hard cold morning on the boat, mom and daughter take a nap.




























It is for certain that we eat better when the girls are doing the cooking. Bacon wrapped shrimp and chicken were really well received by my son and I. In fact the bacon wrapped bacon was even better!:mrgreen:










The following weekend, my daughter was able to fill her other tag. Really she held off shooting a deer the first weekend so she could get one the second weekend. We hunt pheasant that second week also.










The wife and I around the fire. The jury is out as to whether she will come again. But any journey is always started with just one step!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very well done!Great story and pictures.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Now there's a good father/husband! Good for you for getting your family out into the outdoors. Sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great post


----------

